# Cool Military Photos



## bobo52 (Jan 24, 2009)

Some really neat pictures. My favorites are the pictures of the Chinook hovering over of the house in the first collection, and the picture of the soldier firing in the third collection. 

Enjoy. :)

Collection One:  http://www.tom-phillips.info/images/cool.pics.military.htm

Collection Two:  http://www.tom-phillips.info/images/cool.pics.military.2.htm

Collection Three:  http://www.tom-phillips.info/images/cool.pics.military.3.htm

And a question- In the seventh picture in the first collection, what are they doing where they seem to be dangling over the aircraft carrier? I figure they're not parachuting because they are so close together and I guess noone wants to land in the water after a jump anyway.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 24, 2009)

They are doing SPIES


----------



## bobo52 (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool, thanks. That looks like it would be a blast.

Is SPIES more commonly used for insertion onto ships like what is being shown, or is it more commonly used for insertion on the ground?


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2009)

Extraction.


----------



## bobo52 (Jan 25, 2009)

Gotcha.


----------

